# Mindy's first groom.



## Mindy (May 14, 2012)

I'm new to owning a beautiful 15 week old cockapoo called Mindy. She is the first dog that I have owned that has needed more than a shampoo and a good brush. so this is all very new to me.

I booked Mindy in to a local groomers as the hair around her eyes looked like it needed trimming as it was in her eyes. the lady said she would do a puppy groom (face, bum, and paws). 

I have just got back from Mindy's appointment and I wanted to check if our experience there was normal or not. 

I know from looking on here that some Cockapoo's need their ears plucking, I had never seen this done before and I must say I was shocked. I stayed at the shop while Mindy was groomed and I could hear her screaming and yelping!! I stood up to see what was up and was shocked to see the man yanking large chunks of hair from Mindy's ears. Is this how its done? Is this normal? Mindy is just a baby and I feel like I have paid £20 for her to be tortured!! I feel so guilty. I know plucking hurts but I thought individual hairs would be pulled out and more gently.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm not sure they should cry out. But I'm yet to own a cockapoo. I thought there was some ear powder that should be used first which lessens the pain? Lots of people on here will have lots of answers for you! 
did she look lovely when she came out? Were you pleased with the cut? You should post a pic xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I hope Kendal puts up a reply for you, she did put up some pictures of her dogs' ears before and after plucking but didn't really describe the process. Izzy's don't need doing, so I can't advise you. If Kendal doesn't see this perhaps you could PM her for an answer.
Good luck with your puppy, everything is new and worrying but it doesn't sound right to me. My groomer is very gentle and talks to Izzy quietly and gently throughout the grooming.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

If done correctly then it shouldn't hurt at all! It is the hairs growing out from inside the ear that need to come out and these don't hurt when pulled however if you try to pull the hair on the outer edge of the inner ear canal then yes that will hurt! I've just been on a grooming course and the instructor showed me a great technique. Only take a few hairs at a time and move your fingers in a circular motion as you gently pull. It's like wiggling them out rather that brut force pulling. Obi's ears are very hairy so I have to do it regularly. He doesn't enjoy it but he certainly doesn't yelp in pain. Also use something like Thornit or another ear powder so that you can get a good grip on the hair itself. Alternatively use tweezers to grip the hair. Just make sure it's the right hair being pulled. Poor Mindy!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Although some dogs may protest a bit( one of my cockapoos pyper is a real drama queen) it shouldnt be yanked out like that and i bought a special powder to make it easier.A bad experience could affect her getting it done in the future,especially being so young,kendal will be able to give you some more advice because she does grooming too xxx


----------



## Mindy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone, you have confirmed what I already knew! I had my doubts about the place, it's quite new and the shop used to be a Chinese restaurant and take away. It was grotty and never had people eating in. The shop was closed by environmental health for being dirty! I only found out a few hours before the appointment that it's the same people that ran the Chinese! I decided to give them a try, but I'm so glad I stayed!!! I could have carried on taking Mindy there and never known! Mindy is a loving and very friendly dog, I feel so guilty and wish I had trusted my gut instinct!! The women even commented on how well behaved she was!! It was awfull I really wanted to charge in and tell them to stop! I will never go back there or recommend them to others.


----------

